# per CMD copy auf Netzlaufwerk



## SchnickNick (27. März 2012)

Hey Leute ich suche einen Befehl/Script dass ich meine Dateien von A nach B auch meinen Homeserver (LAN) kopiere.

Dass das über net use geht weis ich aber ich möchte nicht den Befehl für jede einzelne Datei, da diese ja immer einen anderen Namen tragen, sondern dass von meinem lokalen Ordner, beispielsweise "Sync" der Inhalt kopiert wird auf den X-Beliebigen Ordner auf dem Server. Ich stell mir das so vor wie einen "pauschalen Script" der halt einfach alles von meinen Ordner auf den Server kopiert, quasi egal was drinn is hauptsache er kopierts auf den Server in einen bestimmten Ordner. Also eine synchronisation, bei der aber die Daten lokal ausgeschnitten werden und auf dem Server eingefügt wird.

Ich hoff mir kann jemand Folgen  wenn nicht einfach fragen!

Gruß


----------



## Jimini (27. März 2012)

Welches Protokoll soll denn genutzt werden, um die Daten zu übertragen? Muss es zwingend ein Script / Befehl sein oder täte es auch ein kleines Backupprogramm, welches die Daten via FTP / rsync / SSH etc. überträgt?

MfG Jimini


----------



## SchnickNick (27. März 2012)

naja ich wollts eigentlich "handlich" als .cmd oder .bat 
was gäbe es denn dafür für entsprechende programme?


----------



## Jimini (28. März 2012)

Wie sollen die Daten denn übertragen werden? FTP? SSH? rsync? Oder schlichtes Kopieren auf eine Freigabe? Sollen die Daten kopiert oder verschoben werden?

MfG Jimini


----------



## MaNT1S (28. März 2012)

xcopy C:\quelle\*.* X:\ziel /E /C /I /H /R /Y /Q /K /O


so mach ich das auf nen netzlaufwerk


----------



## SchnickNick (28. März 2012)

schlichtes verschieben auf ein netzlaufwerk.

@ MaNT1S wird hierbei eine Angabe zu der Datei erforderlich oder reicht nur die Angabe des Ordners und er Kopiert den kompletten Inhalt?

Wobei ein verschieben mir lieber wäre da ich die Daten sonst lokal noch löschen müsste.


----------



## MaNT1S (28. März 2012)

SchnickNick schrieb:


> schlichtes verschieben auf ein netzlaufwerk.
> 
> @ MaNT1S wird hierbei eine Angabe zu der Datei erforderlich oder reicht nur die Angabe des Ordners und er Kopiert den kompletten Inhalt?
> 
> Wobei ein verschieben mir lieber wäre da ich die Daten sonst lokal noch löschen müsste.




der kopiert den ganzen ordner mit unterordnern und überschreibt alles was schon auf dem ziel vorhanden ist.

aber warum willst du verschieben?
dann speicher doch gleich auf dem netzlaufwerk


evtl noch 
rmdir c:\quelle /s /q

hinterher dann löscht er das alte verzeichnis....

aber vorsicht: er fragt nicht nochmal nach und prüft auch nicht ob vorher auch wirklich alles kopiert worden ist


ein schlichtes move würde aber dann auch schon reichen 

move c:\quelle X:\ziel /Y


----------



## MaNT1S (28. März 2012)

sorry falschen knopf erwischt ^^
edit ist oben mit drin


----------



## SchnickNick (28. März 2012)

weil mein Server eben nicht immer Läuft zur zeit deswegen speicher ichs nicht gleich drauf 

habs grad mit move versucht: "move c:\Users\***....\Desktop\test c:\Users"
so jetzt hat er aber den ganzen ordner "test" verschoben und nicht nur den inhalt..?


----------



## Hatuja (28. März 2012)

Mal auf die Schnelle:

net use z: \\AndererPC\Freigabename
robocopy "C:\Quelle" "Z:\Ziel\" /E /R:3 /W:10 /MT:3 /TEE
net use z: /delete

Erklärung:
Zeile 1: Bindet die Netzwerkfreigabe als Laufwerk ( Z: ) ein.
Zeile 2: Robocopy ist ein Kommandozeilen- Kopierprogramm, dass bei Win schon seit langer Zeit dabei ist. Es erlaubt viele Parameter und kopiert sehr schnell, auch übers Netzwerk.
als erstes kommt die Quelle, dann das Ziel. Die Parameter bedeuten folgendes (nutze ich so zum Backupen):
/E Kopiert komplette Verzeichnisse incl. Unterverzeichnissen.
/R:3 Schlägt das kopieren fehl, versucht er es noch 3 weitere male.
/W:10 Wartezeit, bis er nochmal versucht, die Datei zu kopieren.
/MT:3 So viele Kopiervorgänge laufen Gleichzeitig. Damit die Netzlast nicht zu groß wird habe ich es auf 3 begrenzt. 
/TEE ... Weiß ich grad nicht. Hab das meine ich aber drin
Zeile 3 bindet das Netzlaufwerk wieder aus.

Alle Parameter siehst du, wenn du robocopy /? intippst


----------



## kühlprofi (28. März 2012)

Ich empfehle auch Robocopy, vorallem für tägliche Backups mit /MIR nur die Änderungen in einem Ordner kopiert werden können und nicht immer der ganze Inhalt. Auch kannst du die Geschwindigkeit definieren, dass dein Netzwerk nicht gleich voll ausgelastet wird. Von Robocopy gibts auch eine Version mit GUI, falls du nicht so der Konsolenfreund bist. Falls robocopy nicht in deinem OS integriert ist, kannst du das ebenfalls herunterladen. Mit robocopy /? kannst du noch weitere Parameter anzeigen lassen, als der Vorredner gepostet hat.


----------



## SchnickNick (29. März 2012)

ah das hört sich doch schonmal gut an  werds mal probieren


----------

